# Help....as silly as this sounds..a bra question



## Angie01 (Aug 8, 2002)

Help! My husband wants us to go out Tuesday night, I don't know if anyone else has this problem, but I can't stand to wear a bra anymore. I have been having a lot of chest wall pain. This hasn't been much of a problem because I rarely leave the house anymore. I have tried different brands and everything, but they all hurt. I am fairly large busted, not to brag or anything. lolDo any of you know of a certain kind that may be more comfrotable?


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

Hi!I read your bra question and i am large breasted too so i can relate.The only bra that i wear is playtex 18 hour classic soft cup.It's the only one that has really good coverage for me.I hate the ones that leave tons of clevage and no support!I'm a 36D so it isn't always easy to find the size,but when i do i buy them out.The only thing you may not like is that this particular style has a seem.They do have seemless too though in different styles,but the same manufacturer.Good luck and i hope that you can be comfortable no matter what you decide.-Wendi-


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

Angie,i just thought of one more idea...I've worn maternity bras in the past because sometimes they can be more comfortable too.-Wendi-


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Can you wear sports bras? That might be a little more comfortable? Hope you can find something that works!!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Angie, oh boy I can relate to this. I don't like wearing a bra, period!!! I'm sure being top heavy probably adds to the pain of chostocondritis. My rheumy mentioned that to me once and she said that it is very important to wear a good bra. I wear the Playtex ones because they provide the most support (but I hate them) because of the comfort level. I tend to like the sports bras that are made out of cotton. The last sports bra I tried on almost pushed my breasts to my back. There's a lady not far from me that makes custom bras, so I'm thinking of having one fitted. If you find one that is comfortable and has good support please let me know. I'm looking for a new one.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Hey, guys, check out this site. A friend of mine with ample dimensions swears by their bras. http://www.decentexposures.com/


----------



## Angie01 (Aug 8, 2002)

Thanks! I didn't know this was a problems for anynoe else. I think next month I am going to order one of the bra from decreat comfort. They do look comfortable.


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear friends: I'm an A cup and sometimes a bra feels like a vice. I only wear softy, trainer bra types, at home, nothing.Pathetic, isn't it?love and light to all, michele-


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Gosh, there are other people who experience this too! What a revelation. Although I'm sorry of course that other people are uncomfortable in this way too. And my probs with bras is back ache rather than chest wall pain. Getting a bra which is the proper fit is really important. Going up a back size could be helpul so the bra isn't as tight. This means that the support of the bra should come from the way the cup is constructed rather than the tightness of the back band or the shoulder straps. I agree that not wearing a bra most of the time is a nice solution.







Did you have a good time out on Tuesday Angie?


----------

